# Does Oil Canning Effect Performance?



## relikpaul (Feb 20, 2008)

goldcamp said:


> I have a Jackson super fun and from riding around all summer with it flat on my roof rack the bottom is dented preety bad. I've tried to set it in the sun to see if it would pop back out but it hasn't. I can't really tell a difference... What do ya'll think does it affect performance or not.


I have an old riot disco and it is mega oilcanned, would like to know also 
I have put mine in the sun and poured hot water in it but it is still dented.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Oil Canning - should I care? - Mountain Buzz


My vote is shove some foam under the seat


----------



## canton (Oct 12, 2007)

Hairdryer.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

btw, I believe your subject should read affect, not effect.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

canton said:


> Hairdryer.


But if you put your hairdryer under the seat, how will you plug it in?


----------



## Homerslides (May 5, 2007)

I know this thread is a bit dated, but the question remains unanswered, and it appears several parties are interested in knowing... How does oil canning effect the performance of a boat?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

little effect. little bit of speed while surfing and zero noticable effect while running. double oilcanned kingpin


----------



## msunev (May 26, 2006)

Boats need to be stored on end, not on hull: kinda like you need to store a 2x4 on end, if you lay it down, it will warp.

I second the foam under seat, and I did notice a difference on the water.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I believe that oil canning will reduce your mpg.


----------

